# Hey , Gary....need a little help here....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

New Grandson..James IV..is showing a little interest but his Grandpaw is a pizz poor teacher... You available for private lessons ???...:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Jim. Gary's last activity on here was 6-3-13. hwell:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Jim. Gary's last activity on here was 6-3-13. hwell:


What happens to him?
Hope he is ok.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmm???

That's a damm shame.. He was one of the founders...Guess he finally got enough of the abuse on the new 2cool...


----------

